
Discovery of a 'holy grail' with the invention of universal computer memory - toomuchtodo
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/06/190620100015.htm
======
toomuchtodo
Paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-45370-1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-45370-1)

